# DAEGU | Hoban Summit Suseong | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 3 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hoban Summit Suseong, Suseong-gu, Daegu, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

49 Fl: x3






























Daum 카페








호반써밋 수성


수성의 절정을 짓다. 독보적 입지, 압도적 가치! 아파트 총301세대 / 오피스텔 총168실



hobansummit-ss.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kimahrikku1, do these residential buildings have helipad because the people are rich or because it is important to have helipad in case of emergencies to rescue people?


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> @kimahrikku1, do these residential buildings have helipad because the people are rich or because it is important to have helipad in case of emergencies to rescue people?


In Korea buildings above a certain height/size require a helipad by law, due to safety in fire/emergency situations.
It's also for military reasons with North Korea, many skyscrapers/high rises have anti air weapons or radars on them and it allows the military to relocate from building to building.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.hobanapt.co.kr/living/construction-view/web


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.hobanapt.co.kr/living/construction-view/web


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.hobanapt.co.kr/living/construction-view/web


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
@kimahrikku1, @Twopsy, I see the developers like a lot "x'' and "y" shape floor plate.


----------

